#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  The Indochinese Tiger  Part One: Thailands largest cat on the brink of extinction

## Bruce Kekule

_Indochinese tiger's last look in Huai Kha Khaeng Wildlife Sanctuary_

The Indochinese tiger _Panthera tigris corbetti_ is in dire straits with no chance of recovery to the magnificent numbers of the past. The future of these remarkable cats is uncertain, as man in his relentless search for money has eradicated the tiger from almost every forest in the region for millennium. Humans have systematically poached the tiger for its bones and pelt of this very important carnivore, and also hunt their prey animals destroying the fine balance of life and death in the forests.   

Some two million years ago according to fossil evidence, the tiger evolved in Manchuria and Siberia. These predators came from saber tooth cats that thrived on the vast plains and forests at the time. The striped cat also moved west all the way to the Caspian Sea, and gradually moved south into China, Indochina and the islands of Sumatra, Java and Bali. About 10,000 years ago, the tiger went west from Indochina through Burma and ended up in India. 
At one time, there were more than a hundred thousand tigers throughout their entire range. There were eight sub-species and four are now extinct including the Caspian, Chinese, Javan and Balinese. The others are the Siberian, Indochinese, Sumatran, and the Bengal. Unfortunately, they are all on the brink of extinction and it is estimated only 3,500 tigers to a low of 3,200 survive in the wild. A decade ago, there were approximately 10,000. 


_Male tiger camera-trapped on an old logging road in Kaeng Krachan National Park_

How many tigers are left in Thailand is the question most frequently asked. It is estimated that 200-250 survive in only several forests, mainly in the west, a few in the northeast and a few in the Deep South, and that is it. In the Western Forest Complex, there could be about 150 tigers but the majority of that survives in Huai Kha Khaeng and Thung Yai Naresuan wildlife sanctuaries, Thailand’s top protected areas and World Heritage Site. The rest of the complex is fragmented, as are the other protected areas throughout the nation. There are no tigers in the north, the east or the mid-south of the Kingdom. 


_Tiger camera-trap close-up in Kaeng Krachan_

Man is responsible for this decline. The Chinese medicine trade is probably the number one reason so few tigers remain. At the moment it is reported that a sack of tiger bones fetches more than a 100,000 baht from a middlemen who then jack the price even higher. The incentive to poach these cats is very high among rural village folk and they use whatever method they can to kill the striped predator. 

Poisoning a snared deer or pig carcass is the number one way as it is silent, and it will get any creature that feeds on the dead animal, whether it is a tiger, leopard, bear or vultures, and a multitude of other creatures that eat carrion. More than a decade ago, the last red-headed vultures in Huai Kha Khaeng were killed in this way. This year, three tigers including a mother and two cubs were dispatched using poisoned remains here. One of them had its bones poached but they left the pelt (probably too heavy) where the poachers had butchered the young cat. 

Rangers out on patrol came upon the rotting carcasses. Too little and too late! 
It is without doubt the quality of the rangers and patrolling regimes in Huai Kha Khaeng and Thung Yai Naresuan wildlife sanctuaries is poor. Their budgets are small, training minimal, incentive low and number of personnel few in comparison to the importance and the size of these two protected areas as a whole. This universal problem throughout Thailand is the main reason so many forests have become depleted of any wildlife. With none, poor or loose patrolling, poachers slip in and out of the forest. 


_Female tiger camera-trapped by the Phetchaburi River in Kaeng Krachan_

End-users like restaurants that offer wild meat are another reason for the depletion as the tiger’s prey species is slaughtered continuously to feed this voracious activity. Trophy hunting is another very serious problem that is carried out by rich and influential people using local poachers. Middlemen also flash money and provide food, guns and ammunition to promote the illegal trade in wildlife parts. Some of the poor people that live on the fringes of the national parks and wildlife sanctuaries are easily influenced, and contribute heavily to the declining populations of all wild animals. 

Most of the rangers are local Thais or ethnic tribes people, and hence there are no secrets concerning patrolling regimes. It is easy for poachers to stay out of the ranger’s way. Ranger training and management in Huai Kha Khaeng/Thung Yai complex is provided by the Department of National Parks (DNP), and a New York based conservation NGO that unfortunately is poor judging from past performance. 

These people will tell you that their research and so-called smart patrol rangers that provide protection will save the tiger. But as everywhere, it is extremely difficult to prevent poachers from entering the forest and taking what they can. It is sad, but at the present rate of decline, tigers could be extinct in Thailand within a decade or so. 

An example of tiger depletion under the researchers nose has already taken place in India. Once the locals knew for sure tigers were in two protected forests after the scientific community had announced the program and the estimated population, it took one year for the poachers to wipe out the entire population of ten or so to nil. 


_Male tiger camera-trapped by the Phetchaburi River_

Recently, the research people at Huai Kha Khaeng went on national TV about collaring the big cats and counting them with camera-traps in a two-part series. They even announced that there were about 75 individuals here, and the tiger’s home range was about 240 square kilometers. This is the only viable breeding population left in Thailand. 

It did not take long for the unscrupulous wildlife traffickers to perk-up and begin an assault on the sanctuary. In front of the headquarters area in Lan Sak, Uthai Thani province, snares and pipe guns are all over the place. It is very difficult and dangerous to patrol this area and there are tigers here where I photographed a tiger about five kilometres away from a noisy village. If these problems persist, the outcome certainly will not be rosy.

Another serious problem is the law. In the event someone is captured in a forest reserve with animal parts and guns, the DNP are duly bound to send the poachers to the nearest police station and hand over the suspects to these authorities. The rangers are then sent back to the protected area and the police take over where corruption then comes into play. The culprit or culprits are then set free to break the law again. There are repeat offenders all over Thailand. Very few actually spend time in jail mostly paying small fines and loads of bribe money, and hence poaching continues unabated. I know a young man just south of Huai Kha Khaeng who is out over 140,000 Baht paying bribes to the police and the court after he was caught cutting trees in a national park. 

This is the sad state of affairs concerning these law-breakers with absolutely no chance of up-grading existing laws to better cope with this destruction. Finally, most rangers have very little incentive to protect and enforce the law due to low salaries, poor benefits and sometimes no payment for months on end. At the end of every year, temporary hire rangers don’t get paid for three-four months because of a breakdown in the monetary system forcing them to beg, borrow and steal. Some even become involved in the poacher’s activities or illegal logging, another serious problem for the reserves. This vicious cycle is ongoing and nature is taking a beating because of it. 

What are the options? Better management, enforcement, protection, more personnel and funding, and truly dedicated rangers who have incentive. They must be paid well and have fairly good benefits to survive. As it stands, many forest rangers are in debt because of the horrendous financial system. They struggle with life but the higher-ups (government and permanent staff) live in semi-luxury. 

A new ranger-training center should be set-up somewhere in Thailand (centrally located) to specifically train and educate new personnel for this difficult task. They should receive rank, good pay, benefits for them and their families, plus insurance in case something does happen. Some rank-and-file people in wildlife conservation are pushing for this but it could be sometime before any action will be taken to up-grade the rangers or add to their numbers.  

Another serious ailment is social drinking of rice wine. Some rangers stay permanently intoxicated, and believe me I know a few that are government employees and are incapable of taking care of the natural resources. But social-ills like this are just a small broken cog in the wheel of wildlife conservation. However, there are some very good people out there that do care about the forests and wildlife even under the hardships associated with taking care of the protected areas. 

As we carry-on with the 21st century, it is hoped that the Thai government will see the light one day and really take care of their natural heritage the way it should be. There have been some in-roads into capturing illegal wildlife traders and end-users but for everyone caught, how many are getting through? The government and NGOs should take notes from places like South Africa plus many other countries when it comes to patrol rangers and protection management. But Africa is mostly savannah and much more easily patrolled using aircraft and other high-tech applications unlike Thailand with its dense impenetrable forests. 

Thailand is not alone in the destructive activities of politicians, wealthy resort and golf club advocates, big logging companies, local government officials and their mega-schemes plus millions of poor people who encroach and poach in the reserved areas and take whatever they can to generate food or money. The population explosion in and out of the forests is another major concern for the future. 

As it stands, the countdown to extinction of the tiger and its prey species has already begun. All this doom and gloom is unfortunately very true, and only fast and decisive action by all parties concerned can help the future of the Kingdom’s tigers, and its magnificent wild heritage.  

Watch for the next post on 'How I photograph Thai tigers in the wild'.

----------


## Gipsy

As usual, Bruce, a nice post. Magnificent animals.

Unfortunately, again it's about a vanishing specie, not about a  well-established or a recovering population. Too sad. If nothing is  done, soon we only will be able to see the tiger in a zoo or at a  buddhist temple. 

A shame, certainly in a country where so many brands/labels, as well as  folk stories, movies and myths are related to the tiger.

Thx for the pictures, but tell me, how do you get them to pose that  close to your name sign every time?  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

As long as there are Chinese willing to pay large amounts of money for tiger bones & penis, ivory & sharks fin, there will be poor villagers that will be motivated to supply it. And corrupt officials are easily paid to look the other way.

Great photoes Bruce, but a bit saddening too.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> As usual, Bruce, a nice post. Magnificent animals.
> 
> Unfortunately, again it's about a vanishing specie, not about a  well-established or a recovering population. Too sad. If nothing is  done, soon we only will be able to see the tiger in a zoo or at a  buddhist temple. 
> 
> A shame, certainly in a country where so many brands/labels, as well as  folk stories, movies and myths are related to the tiger.
> 
> Thx for the pictures, but tell me, how do you get them to pose that  close to your name sign every time?


The zoos and temples that have tigers breed them for a reason, money. Unfortunately, most of the wild is going, going and gone but if you know where a well-established or recovering species is, let me know. There are plenty of places that have some animals that can be seen, but everywhere has poacher problems that just won't go away, and as the human population grows, so does the problem with disappearing wildlife. 

Facts are facts but if the powers to be (those taking care of the natural resources) would really take action, we could easily see where some species could make a comeback. It has been proven elsewhere that with full protection and a viable population, wild animals can bounce back, even with reintroduced species.

In Photoshop, there is a tool called 'Layers', try it. I post my name on my photos because they get lifted and used by some people. If a photo goes out on the net, my name will be there and even then, they can digitize that out.  

Thanks Gypsy, for your comments.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> As long as there are Chinese willing to pay large amounts of money for tiger bones & penis, ivory & sharks fin, there will be poor villagers that will be motivated to supply it. And corrupt officials are easily paid to look the other way.
> 
> Great photoes Bruce, but a bit saddening too.


Thanks, Sabang, 

I wish I could be more positive about all wildlife but I have been on the ground working in many protected areas in Thailand and I have seen it all. The problems with poaching and encroachment are universal almost throughout the world. 

Only dedicated patrolling and enforcement can make the difference and that's where the government is responsible for a strict mandate. As it stands, most are watching the natural world disappear before their eyes!

----------


## pangsida

Great read, great photos, great insights.

I was fortunate enough to see a wild tiger in Thailand last year in Thap Lan. I can still see every detail of it in my mind and its still makes me tingle to think about it.

Well, now I am off for an exciting weekend of mushroom hunting in Dan Sai, not quite the same somehow.

----------


## Michael

I appreciate your compassion and concern, Bruce.

Unfortunately the age of the large predators is over. At least outside of zoos.

The smaller populations then are vulnerable to genetic degradation, and eventually extinction.

I personally believe, ecologically, that one tiger is worth at least 100,000 people. But most people believe that one tiger is not worth even one person's life.

They are doomed I'm afraid. And that is the saddest fact. I'm so sorry, beyond anger.

----------


## dirtydog

You got to admit that if you had a little sheep farm on the outskirts of one of the national parks, if everyday a tiger came in and took one of your sheep you would have to deal with it, I admit that is a minor point in the killing of these wild animals and poachers are the main culprits, but as there are so few each one counts.

PS, Tiger skins are worth less than 10k baht in Thailand so probably not worth the poachers time.

----------


## ossierob

Thanks Bruce....that was a nice post you did there with a very sad overtone. I  believe that sadly there is little we can do to stop the decline of endangered species and that extinction is a part of the evolution of our planet. I do love animals but those are my beliefs.  Perhaps one day humans with be faced with extinction also.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Great read, great photos, great insights.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to see a wild tiger in Thailand last year in Thap Lan. I can still see every detail of it in my mind and its still makes me tingle to think about it.
> 
> Well, now I am off for an exciting weekend of mushroom hunting in Dan Sai, not quite the same somehow.


Pangsida,

Thanks for your kind words. Yes, you are lucky to have seen a wild tiger. They are just surviving here with a small population that has been camera-trapped in Thap Lan NP by Freeland (formally Wild Aid). Their ranger training is the best in Thailand as it consists of all aspects of enforcement and logistics concerning this very important aspect of wildlife conservation. Again, thanks for following my threads.

----------


## kingwilly

> Only dedicated patrolling and enforcement can make the difference and that's where the government is responsible for a strict mandate. As it stands, most are watching the natural world disappear before their eyes!


It needs that, plus education of the people. enforcement on its own can only do so much.

Ideally, lift the living standards of the villagers, give them another job as well.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> I appreciate your compassion and concern, Bruce.
> 
> Unfortunately the age of the large predators is over. At least outside of zoos.
> 
> The smaller populations then are vulnerable to genetic degradation, and eventually extinction.
> 
> I personally believe, ecologically, that one tiger is worth at least 100,000 people. But most people believe that one tiger is not worth even one person's life.
> 
> They are doomed I'm afraid. And that is the saddest fact. I'm so sorry, beyond anger.


Michael,

Thank you for your comments. Yes, it is disturbing that the tiger and other big cats is close to the end. However, if the Thai government could get their act together, the HKK/TYN complex could be the last great breeding ground for the tiger, plus the leopard and all their prey species. If the area is completely protected where no more poachers/encroachers enter to do their nasty business, the sanctuaries could really spring-back and be Asia's tiger showcase. Time is the only thing in the countdown to extinction so it is a wait and see if the tiger will survive in the future.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> You got to admit that if you had a little sheep farm on the outskirts of one of the national parks, if everyday a tiger came in and took one of your sheep you would have to deal with it, I admit that is a minor point in the killing of these wild animals and poachers are the main culprits, but as there are so few each one counts.
> 
> PS, Tiger skins are worth less than 10k baht in Thailand so probably not worth the poachers time.


The main problem is the mentality of the middleman and millions of end-users of tiger parts around the world. This has gone on for centuries and there is no way it will go away anytime soon. End of story for the tiger.

Have you ever wondered why so many tiger farms flourish in Thailand and other counties in Asia. It is rumored that some Chinese restaurants here in Bangkok that cater to rich Taiwanese offer tiger meat with the skin attached (hardly any value) obtained from tiger farms. They arrive on tour buses and are ushered into closed rooms where this gory meal is prepared. Bear paws to the Koreans is another horrendous practice. So much for the conservation of wildlife as this carries on in the 'City of Angels'.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Thanks Bruce....that was a nice post you did there with a very sad overtone. I  believe that sadly there is little we can do to stop the decline of endangered species and that extinction is a part of the evolution of our planet. I do love animals but those are my beliefs.  Perhaps one day humans with be faced with extinction also.


Thank you too. Yes the overture is sad but it could be changed if only the Thai government could get their act together. Maybe, extinction of humans is what the planet needs! We certainly are destroying the natural resources much faster than they can be replenished. Natural selection will work it out in the long run.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Originally Posted by Bruce Kekule
> 
> Only dedicated patrolling and enforcement can make the difference and that's where the government is responsible for a strict mandate. As it stands, most are watching the natural world disappear before their eyes!
> 
> 
> It needs that, plus education of the people. enforcement on its own can only do so much.
> 
> Ideally, lift the living standards of the villagers, give them another job as well.


Education is the government's number one priority and is fine if the people will listen. However, poor people do not take well to richer people telling them what to do and this is a fact in Thailand. Sometimes increasing their standard of living and giving them a job only creates even more greed. 

The law needs to be changed whereas perpetrators are locked up for a good while removing them from the area, and while they are in jail, teaching them a new skill might help. A dedicated court, prison and a special team to collect any poachers caught with guns and dead animals in a protected area, and then brought to Bangkok where they are quickly processed saving the tax payers money, while cutting out local police corruption could go a long way into improving the situation. Once the bad eggs are removed from the villages, the forest and animals might get a breather.

----------


## El Gibbon

A truly outstanding OP.  Love what you were able to accomplish with your traps.  Amazing the focus you get. Job well done!!

A side note, this reminds me of going on a boar hunting trip in the middle of Malaysia in 1999.  When we met our guide he just had to impress us on how good he and his bush beaters were, so out came his photo album.  In one shot (taken sometime in the late 60s early 70s) had six tigers of different sizes layed out in the back of an  old truck, all shot on the same day.

Asked why he responded "500 Rhinggit apeace "

E.G.

----------


## Happyman

When I lived in Kaohsiung( Taiwan) just up the road was a truly magnificent walled villa.
Mercs and BMW outside and the owners were often seen in town in the expensive shopping areas.
Curiously there was also a battered old Nissan parked there during the evenings!

I was working there arranging compensation for buildings that were subsiding or needed compulsory purchase in advance of the city MRT system.

2 old shophouses had to go - one with a sort of store at the back.

The scruffy looking owner came in to discuss things.
BUGGER ME ! It was the owner of the villa and driving the battered Nissan . 

He asked for a couple of weeks extension so that he could clear his store - no problem.

I had to get a road closure order to allow the trucks to get down the alley but curiously he wanted it for two night-time closures.
No problem
I had to attend as there was a risk that the trucks - big ones- would damage adjoining insured properties.

Got there at the appointed time only to find a police cordon around the area and was barred from entry !!!!
Same the next night ! 
 Weird!
A few days later I was having a beer with one of the tunnel workers who had taken a casual labour job to clear the store for the two nights.

Turned out that the store was the mans warehouse for illegal ivory, tiger bones,pangolins, snakes,bird of paradise feathers etc and his brother was the head of the City Police Department !!

With this sort of 'official' connections unfortunately I fear the destruction of wildlife could be unstoppable - sad but true - just hope I am wrong !

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> A truly outstanding OP.  Love what you were able to accomplish with your traps.  Amazing the focus you get. Job well done!!
> 
> A side note, this reminds me of going on a boar hunting trip in the middle of Malaysia in 1999.  When we met our guide he just had to impress us on how good he and his bush beaters were, so out came his photo album.  In one shot (taken sometime in the late 60s early 70s) had six tigers of different sizes layed out in the back of an  old truck, all shot on the same day.
> 
> Asked why he responded "500 Rhinggit apeace "
> 
> E.G.


Ei Gibbon,
Thanks very much for your kind words. The main reason for the good focus on my camera-traps is simple. I make my own using very good 'point and shoot' Olympus film cameras (35mm with a 2.8 lens) for most of my traps, plus these cameras were easy to modify. My next thread is 'how I photograph Thai tigers with film and digital' which explains my work and equipment.

Malaysia is in much the same boat when it comes to tigers. They are on the downhill slide there too. I will also be posting an overall world tiger population statistics after that. It is shocking how many are left.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> When I lived in Kaohsiung( Taiwan) just up the road was a truly magnificent walled villa.
> Mercs and BMW outside and the owners were often seen in town in the expensive shopping areas.
> Curiously there was also a battered old Nissan parked there during the evenings!
> 
> I was working there arranging compensation for buildings that were subsiding or needed compulsory purchase in advance of the city MRT system.
> 
> 2 old shophouses had to go - one with a sort of store at the back.
> 
> The scruffy looking owner came in to discuss things.
> ...


It is absolutely disgusting how so many unscrupulous people trade in dead and living wildlife, just for the money. It's been going on for a long time, and for everyone caught, a hundred more slip through the net. Enforcement is getting better, but it's the same old story; too little and too late! Many thanks for your comments.

----------


## robuzo

Don't mean to stray too far off topic, but on a somewhat related note, are there any places in Thailand where it is thought that the leopard population has expanded as a result of the decrease/disappearance of tigers?  I have heard of that happening elsewhere.  Leopards have a broader range of prey species and seem to be able to get by in close proximity to people much better than tigers.  Not suggesting that it would be anything like compensation for the loss of the most charismatic of the cats, but is the outlook for the leopard in SE Asia any better than that for the tiger, possibly due to it benefiting from the larger cat's misfortune?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Don't mean to stray too far off topic, but on a somewhat related note, are there any places in Thailand where it is thought that the leopard population has expanded as a result of the decrease/disappearance of tigers?  I have heard of that happening elsewhere.  Leopards have a broader range of prey species and seem to be able to get by in close proximity to people much better than tigers.  Not suggesting that it would be anything like compensation for the loss of the most charismatic of the cats, but is the outlook for the leopard in SE Asia any better than that for the tiger, possibly due to it benefiting from the larger cat's misfortune?


Leopards seem to survive slightly better than the tiger due to their stealthy and nocturnal habits. But in some forests like Kaeng Krachan NP, both leopards and tiger hunt in the daytime and have overlapping territories as evidenced by my camera-trap program in the park some 8 years ago. 

However, leopards also get caught up when a poisoned carcass has been left in the forest. As far as filling a void left by the tiger, it is possible. Asian wild dogs also fill in as in Khao Yai NP where a large pack is regularly seen and the tiger has disappeared.

But it is the lack of prey species that has the biggest affect on all the carnivores. Deer, wild pig and cattle are relentlessly hunted for their meat in direct competition with the cats. Unless the government can keep the poachers at bay, it is a downhill slide for all the ecosystems in the Kingdom and neighboring countries. Thanks for your interest.

----------


## Rural Surin

> As long as there are Chinese willing to pay large amounts of money for tiger bones & penis, ivory & sharks fin, there will be poor villagers that will be motivated to supply it. And corrupt officials are easily paid to look the other way.
> 
> Great photoes Bruce, but a bit saddening too.


Or it might simply be a growing and encroaching human civilisation.....a borrowed civilisation form, mind. Imaginary growth and consumption is everything.

----------


## pescator

Sad reading, Bruce.
Not that I am surprised that the top predator (along with too many other species) in Thailand is facing this fate.  :Sad: 
I still recall what my brother in law said, when he returnt from a succesfull hunt in a NP in Isan: "Hunting is so much better there". He brought 2 dead herons with no more flesh than that of a single chicken  :Sad: 
Needless to say, all wildlife in the local area had been finished off long ago.
Sadly I don`t see future thai generations have more awareness and appreciation of the local wildlife/national heritage. 
(My observations are based in Isan)

Too bad it is not possible to follow the South African example (among others), and turn the sighting of these beast into a source of income and thus making locals realize this is much more viable than killing them.
Visiting a national park with the knowledge that the most exotic animal in there is a bamboo rat, now how many visitors would that place draw?

Thanks for posting Bruce, most enlightening topic I`ve ever come across here on teakdoor.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> As long as there are Chinese willing to pay large amounts of money for tiger bones & penis, ivory & sharks fin, there will be poor villagers that will be motivated to supply it. And corrupt officials are easily paid to look the other way.
> 
> Great photoes Bruce, but a bit saddening too.
> 
> 
> Or it might simply be a growing and encroaching human civilisation.....a borrowed civilisation form, mind. Imaginary growth and consumption is everything.


It is without doubt that the population explosion will only quicken the already fast road to extinction for most wild species, unless the powers to be take real steps to stop this destruction. I am unconvinced that they (government and NGOs) can do a stellar job due to corruption and other related failings on their part. It is sad indeed.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Sad reading, Bruce.
> Not that I am surprised that the top predator (along with too many other species) in Thailand is facing this fate. 
> I still recall what my brother in law said, when he returnt from a succesfull hunt in a NP in Isan: "Hunting is so much better there". He brought 2 dead herons with no more flesh than that of a single chicken 
> Needless to say, all wildlife in the local area had been finished off long ago.
> Sadly I don`t see future thai generations have more awareness and appreciation of the local wildlife/national heritage. 
> (My observations are based in Isan)
> 
> Too bad it is not possible to follow the South African example (among others), and turn the sighting of these beast into a source of income and thus making locals realize this is much more viable than killing them.
> Visiting a national park with the knowledge that the most exotic animal in there is a bamboo rat, now how many visitors would that place draw?
> ...


Pescator,

Thanks for your comments. I know very well of what you talk about after living here for so long. I have seen it all and know what goes on everyday in the poor villages where the people scratch out a living and take whatever they can from the forest. It can be a rough life out in the sticks. 

Most national parks have very little wildlife but a few are still quite good. Unfortunately, they are being hammered by poachers and encroachment continuously. This needs to stop now.

Hence, an increase in quality protection and enforcement is the only recourse. Education and awareness must also be promoted to all levels of society. Then and only then can the wildlife have a chance. I appreciate your interest and kind words about my work.

----------


## wooble

I am an avid fan of all things wild. I am happy to know that the Thai  Tigers still exist. I visited a reserve south of Hua Hin and was told  that all Siamese Tigers are now extinct, perhaps that was just in that  particular reserve.

I've also visited the Khao Yai reserve and that is amazing except for  the massive road built through the middle of it. However perhaps that works as a way to keep it a national park on the David Bellamy theory of what ever it takes to keep wildlife wild.

I am happy to know there are people able to do something to help. I have  ended up as a chemical engineer, not really sure why,  either way my first love was for this sort of stuff and I just did not see how zoology would help this. Any  way this is all food for thought, 

what kind of work are you doing? How are you helping with the  conservation? do you have any suggestions on what I could do ? oh well  its all food for thought for me, these photos are good news as far as  I'm concerned.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> I am an avid fan of all things wild. I am happy to know that the Thai  Tigers still exist. I visited a reserve south of Hua Hin and was told  that all Siamese Tigers are now extinct, perhaps that was just in that  particular reserve.
> 
> I've also visited the Khao Yai reserve and that is amazing except for  the massive road built through the middle of it. However perhaps that works as a way to keep it a national park on the David Bellamy theory of what ever it takes to keep wildlife wild.
> 
> I am happy to know there are people able to do something to help. I have  ended up as a chemical engineer, not really sure why,  either way my first love was for this sort of stuff and I just did not see how zoology would help this. Any  way this is all food for thought, 
> 
> what kind of work are you doing? How are you helping with the  conservation? do you have any suggestions on what I could do ? oh well  its all food for thought for me, these photos are good news as far as  I'm concerned.


Wobble,

I'm surprised someone told you tigers were extinct in the forests west of Hua Hin. Actually, Kaeng Krachan and Kui Buri national parks have the second best population and ecosystems allowing the tiger to breed in Thailand. However, tiger numbers are still low due to human ills like poaching and encroachment. 

Khao Yai National Park may still have a few but next door in Thap Lan NP, it is confirmed that there are quite a few tigers by extensive camera-trapping to determine a population undertaken by 'Freeland', a Bangkok based NGO. 

I am a wildlife photographer visiting as many reserves in the country as possible to record the species that remain. I have published three books on wildlife (English and Thai) and do slide presentations at universities, schools, ranger training courses and other venues. I also have a monthly colume for the Bangkok Post on the last Monday of every month. I continue to fight for the rights of wild animals and their ecosystems as they are truly worth saving.   

I'm not sure where you live and it would be difficult to advise you on what you could do. However, keep up with TD as I will be posting many more threads on the subject. There is still hope that Thailand will improve the dire situation concerning their natural resources before it is too late.

----------


## pescator

Since this thread is about tigers.
I was just wondering, what is the succes rate of introducing tigers back into the wild?
There seems to be plenty held in captivity like in the tiger temple located in `Kan and until recently also in Sri Racha Zoo.
I seem to recall that the Tiger Temple in Kanchanaburi boasting an objective about reintroducing tigers into the wild, eventually.
But this temple seems to have evolved into a money making machine and nothing else.
I can image that the tiger gene pool in these locations have been somewhat "polluted" by interbreeding and such.
Maybe not the most desired specimens for reintroducing into the wild?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Since this thread is about tigers.
> I was just wondering, what is the succes rate of introducing tigers back into the wild?
> There seems to be plenty held in captivity like in the tiger temple located in `Kan and until recently also in Sri Racha Zoo.
> I seem to recall that the Tiger Temple in Kanchanaburi boasting an objective about reintroducing tigers into the wild, eventually.
> But this temple seems to have evolved into a money making machine and nothing else.
> I can image that the tiger gene pool in these locations have been somewhat "polluted" by interbreeding and such.
> Maybe not the most desired specimens for reintroducing into the wild?


Pescator,

Unfortunately, it would almost be impossible to reintroduce the tiger in Thailand, especially from the temple in Kanchanaburi or the zoo in Sri Racha. These establishments are running for one thing only; making money. Both have been involved in scandals concerning sending tigers abroad for other zoo operations. These two are truly an eye sore, especially the temple. I have made two visits here working with a foreign film crew and left in disgust never to return.    

The Department of National Parks has a few breeding centers with tigers but it is not known what their mandate is. They recently reintroduced Eld's deer into Huai Kha Khaeng which has turned into a flop. Only a few (less than a handful) of the original group remain and they hang around the headquarters area. The rest have been taken by carnivores. 

The difficulty of releasing tigers bred in captivity is ten-fold. The first is how good is the tiger gene pool? The area for reintroduction would need to be loaded with prey species, and totally protected without any interferance from the outside. The program would need to be closely monitored from the beginning. Just the fesability study would be intense. I can't see it happening here. More doom and gloom but unfortunately, the facts!

The only answer to save the tiger is to protect the remaining habitat at 100 percent where the big cat remains. If poachers and encroachment is absolutely stopped, they will breed naturally and numbers will increase. There are several areas that meet these requirements. It's that simple.

----------


## billy the kid

the politicans can surely do something here, but again they don't seem to care .

it's a crime that deserves a maximum sentence 
and restaurants should be threatened with closure if they sell any part of the tiger or any endangered species.
excellent post.
it's our heritage and should be protected whatever the cost.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> the politicans can surely do something here, but again they don't seem to care .
> 
> it's a crime that deserves a maximum sentence 
> and restaurants should be threatened with closure if they sell any part of the tiger or any endangered species.
> excellent post.
> it's our heritage and should be protected whatever the cost.


Billy the Kid,

Unfortunately, it's the politicians that call the shots and make the laws, many for their own benefit. The restaurants are usually run by police, army, politicians (locally and nationwide) and rich influential types (retired government officials and other rift-raft). It's a royal pain in the butt how these establishments continue unabated. I boil when I know about one but if you blow the whistle, it could come back to haunt you; the quirks of living in Thailand.

My biggest worry is by the time they get their stuff together, it might be too late. Thanks for the kind words. I'll be posting another two tiger threads very soon.

----------


## kingwilly

hope you dont mind me adding this news article about Javan Tigers to your thread.

On the prowl for answers
16 JULY 2010	 TATE ZANDSTRA   
 A journalist hunts for the extinct Javan tiger, while the Sumatran tiger struggles to avoid the same fate.
“I remember the Java situation because it raised a lot of interest, and many more questions than answers." 

A cup of sweet coffee steams in conservationist Deb Martyr's hand and a cool, early morning breeze carrying the fresh scent of the jungle blows into her living room in Sumatra's Kerinci Seblat National Park. 

“The alleged victim,” Martyr continued, "was unknown, and very few women go climbing volcanoes alone, even in Java.”

In November 2008 reports emerged of a woman attacked and killed by a tiger in a national park in Java. Shortly thereafter, fresh tracks were recorded by authorities, who confirmed that they were indeed instigated by tigers. The reports were shocking, not so much because an anonymous hiker was killed by a tiger in a rural area, but because the Javan tiger has been considered extinct for the last three decades.

Could there still be tigers in Java, and was a tiger really responsible for the hiker's death? Perhaps Deb Martyr, one of the foremost conservationists in Sumatra, could provide some answers. Martyr, a London newspaper reporter who came to Kerinci pursuing a story, fell in love with the beautiful volcanic terrain and the tigers that live deep within the darkness of the forest. That was 16 years ago, and she has been here fighting for the animals and jungle ever since.

“I think it is remotely possible that there is the odd tiger in Java, but they would most likely be escapees from private collections – some very foolish people think they can keep tigers as pets.”

Leopards, Martyr says, are also often mistaken for tigers when seen in the wild. 

“Indonesian is a language which can, on occasion, be less than specific ... lay people are often prone to calling any big cat harimau (tiger).”  

Still, the rumoured sightings persist. Martyr knows a man who, while hunting pigs in East Java only months ago, swears to have seen a tiger, which killed one of his dogs. 

“He's an educated guy, and he's seen tigers and leopards in zoos before.”

Of the eight subspecies of tiger in the world, Indonesia was home to three. The Bali and Javan are now extinct. It is difficult to determine how many Sumatran tigers remain, but estimates range from 300-400.

Kerinci is probably the most suitable remaining tiger habitat in all of Indonesia, but it is beset by deforestation caused by illegal encroachment of small rice cultivators or huge palm oil plantations, which are preceded by clear-cut loggers. The tiger itself is targeted heavily by poachers who catch the cats in snares, then sell their skins, teeth, claws, and bones for upwards of $2,000 on the black market.

The next day I ride through the misty river valleys and over the brilliant sunny peaks of Kerinci with one of the Tiger Protection and Conservation Units employed by Martyr and Fauna and Flora International (FFI).  We stop in a valley on the park’s edge to check live tiger traps.  The rangers show me tracks of a female with two cubs striding off into the bush.

“Human health and livelihood is at risk ... not just tigers.” Zoe Cullen says at FFI headquarters. “There is a mosaic of patchy deforestation … It's about a species, but also what that species represents; deforestation.”

Cullen works with local organisations to educate villagers on the consequences of destructive land use. The thick forests of Sumatra, she explains, trap rainwater and allow it to trickle slowly into rivers and lakes. Deforestation and palm oil and coffee plantations which are eroding the edges of national parks alter the hydrology of the areas, causing flooding, then drought.

“The encroachers come from far away, but the people who have been here for generations have some awareness of land management.” The most important work foreign NGOs can do, she says, is to educate local political and environmental groups.

For an example of Sumatran environmental degradation look no further than Jambi. The provincial capital is an eyesore of open sewers and new construction.  Diesel spewing logging and cement trucks rumble by day and night on traffic choked, treeless streets.

Pak Didi Wurjanto, the head of ecotourism in Jambi province, is a busy man and gets directly to the point of our meeting. “Right now, everyone regards the tiger as a threat ... I have limited manpower, limited cages, and a limited budget ... I can't catch every tiger in the forest.” 

Just that morning, Wurjanto tells me, a government official called and said that he has a tiger which he wants Wurjanto to take off his hands, having found that an adult tiger is an expensive and dangerous status symbol.

Wurjanto has to work entirely within diplomatic channels, he explains to me. “I have proposed to the minister ways to save the tiger; if rich people want to keep them, the government will give permission, but they must provide tourist facilities, and allow the government to monitor the tiger’s health.” 

Wurjanto says that there are also people keeping tigers in both Java and Sumatra illegally. “There is no other clear and clean areas to put the tiger where we can protect them from poachers and cause people to see them as part of the ecosystem, not the enemy.”

Large and cool under the sprawling canopy of trees, Jambi’s zoo is filled with the sounds of birdsong. Two Sumatran tigers live within a grassy and shady, but painfully small enclosure. There were three tigers here previously, but last year someone snuck in at night and shot one of the cats, skinning it on site.

It is depressing to think of Wurjanto's prediction that one day there will be no wild place for these beautiful and majestic animals to roam.

Yogyakarta, Java was once the seat of power for the Hindu Majapahit Empire, which ruled the island prior to the advent of Islam. Most tourists come here to see the temple complexes left by the long extinct civilisation. A couple of hours away by motorbike tower the twin volcanic peaks of Merapi and Merbabu, the site of the alleged attack.

Christian Awuy leads search and rescue operations in the area, and knows the terrain better than anyone. The volcanoes are treacherous, and his expertise is constantly required. Awuy sits down in his office, a room plastered with topograhical maps and photos of Merapi billowing ash.

“I have seen panthers, but never tigers, and the panthers only three or four times in 24 years.” 

Awuy says that he doesn't believe tigers are lurking in the area, but seems hopeful at the suggestion that leopards may be increasing in numbers. 

“Two years ago, at a conference in Ujung Kulon (northwest Java) I saw a tiger, just for a couple seconds, but it was definitely a tiger.”

Around the massive lower slopes of the volcanoes lies Pakis, the village where the tiger attack is supposed to have taken place. At first unsure what it is that I am looking for, the police warm up soon enough and, laughing, begin showing photos of bodies pulled out of the jungle nearby.

The cause of death, as well as the identity of the “tiger attack” victim, says Chief Dedhi Purwono, remains officially unknown. People go into the jungle and just don't come back sometimes. Chief Purwono suspects that the death was the result of an injury sustained somewhere in the bush. Unable to hike back out, the woman may have died of exposure, then consumed partly by scavengers. 

When I show him the newspaper article which blamed the death on a tiger, he only laughs, saying that it was a rumour begun by the woman who found the body, and certainly not supported by the police.

It seems an anticlimactic end to a mystery, and a reminder that the Javan tiger is extinct, but the episode has also pointed to people working hard to ensure the Sumatran tiger does not suffer a similar fate.

Such a feat will require a massive change in land use practices, and a huge effort on the part of Indonesian authorities to stop illegal land clearing and poaching of not only the tiger, but the prey it depends upon. 

The tide is shifting, however. Wurjanto says one government official recently incinerated his tiger pelts because of his guilt. Increasingly, Sumatrans savvy in politics and science are joining the conservation movement and educating people about the consequences of killing tigers and destroying the ecology on which everyone depends.

With enough protection, funding, and patience, Deb Martyr says tiger populations can recover all over Sumatra.
http://www.sea-globe.com/southeast-a...wl-for-answers

----------


## BarnacleBill

Fascinating posts, great pictures, and heart-breaking facts and figures.  It does need pressure to be put on the politicians, but as Bruce so rightly told us, most of the "benefactors" are politicians and the likes.  It is also an international problem, and that is where the pressure on governments should - and must - come from.  Are the authorities of 'world life protection' strong enough to influence governments?  It would appear that they are not.  I know very little about the matter, but found the postings most informative and sad.  Thanks to both Bruce and "Wilson" for their contribution.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

Sadly, the Javan tiger is extinct in the wild even if a few sightings are recorded from time to time. It would be great if they found a pocket somewhere with the predator.  However, it is not genetically feasible for them to survive with the limited numbers. Sumatra like Thailand and Malaysia have a few breeding populations but that requires extreme measures of protection and enforcement for the future of the tiger. These host countries are plagued by poor management and poaching driven primarily by the Chinese medicine trade and bush meat vendors. When the killing stops, all forms of wildlife will prosper. It's that simple. 

For the rest of Southeast Asia including Cambodia, Vietnam, Laos and Southern China, tigers are in real trouble with very few left. Burma may have some but like all countries in the region, the tiger's survival is on the balance of nature ready to fall off. 

Unfortunately, too much time and money has been wasted by too many organizations talking about saving tigers and their habitats, with very little actually being done. Only true protection by some dedicated people will slow the destruction of nature’s precious wildlife and wilderness areas. It is hoped the tiger and the leopard, will continue to survive as they have for millions of years.

The up-coming head of state tiger meeting in mid-September at St. Petersburg in Russia should pass some real constructive proposals on saving the tiger, or it may not see the next 'Year of the Tiger'. Some will disagree with that, but until things really improve, the big cat is in serious trouble.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Fascinating posts, great pictures, and heart-breaking facts and figures.  It does need pressure to be put on the politicians, but as Bruce so rightly told us, most of the "benefactors" are politicians and the likes.  It is also an international problem, and that is where the pressure on governments should - and must - come from.  Are the authorities of 'world life protection' strong enough to influence governments?  It would appear that they are not.  I know very little about the matter, but found the postings most informative and sad.  Thanks to both Bruce and "Wilson" for their contribution.


BarnacleBill,

Thank you for your comments and concerns. It is sad, but there is light at the end of the tunnel, so to speak. If those organizations that are responsible for the survival of the tiger and their habitats would really get their act together quickly, the big cats would have a chance. Thailand only has a few locations that have tigers in good numbers and they really need to concentrate on those forests protecting them to the fullest. I'm hoping the Department of National Parks will take further steps to increase ranger personnel and upgrade their rank and benefits in order to create more incentive and protection of Thailand's natural heritage. It is truly worth saving for the present and future generations.

----------


## pescator

Just watched a documentary from the Kaeng Krachan NP.
Wild life photographer was Alan Rabinowitz.
Of the 10 camera traps he put up, 6 were removed and attempts were made to destroy one that was secured with a wire to a tree.
Only 3 cams escaped the attention of the perps, poachers most likely.
The remaining cameras did however manage to get some nice shots of tigers.

His overall conclusions concerning the tigers in this area were very much in sync with those of yours.

----------


## sabang

*Tiger population 'falls to lowest level since records began'*

Tiger numbers are at lowest level since records began, with conservationists warning that the world has 12 years to save the species.

The WWF announced today that the wild tiger population has now fallen as low as 3,200, down from an estimated 100,000 in 1900.

The big cat, which is native to southern and eastern Asia, could soon become extinct unless urgent action is taken to prevent hunting and loss of habitat, the charity’s experts warned.

Tiger population 'falls to lowest level since records began' - Telegraph

If the world can't get it together to save this magnificent animal from extinction, well theres fcuk all we can do about anything really.

----------


## pangsida

> Just watched a documentary from the Kaeng Krachan NP.


Is that the evolution and extinction documentary? Did you see it on the TV or through the net? I have always wanted to see that as its referenced in the WCS Tiger report.

----------


## pescator

I believe so, it covered a lot of areas. It was brought by Clear Blue Sky Productions and Wildlife Conservation Society was also mentionened in the credits.
Watched it on TV in my region.

----------


## pangsida

Many thanks, I think I have found it now, PBS are rerunning it as "Evolution".

----------


## Bruce Kekule

I have known Alan Rabinowitz for more than a decade. He is not a wildlife photographer but a wildlife researcher using camera-traps to estimate presence/absence of all the cryptic species found in Asia. He has published three books attributed to this research. 'Chasing the Dragon's Tail' is about his exploits in Thailand and is available from Amazon. 

I have seen the 'Evolution' program quite a few years ago. WCS-Thailand actually did the camera-trap survey loosing eight cameras along the Phetchaburi River in a one month period. Apparently, the Thai Army out on patrol decided these should not be in the forest and confiscated a few with some lost to poachers. Two were trashed by elephants. Of the remaining 30 some cameras set in many locations within the park, more than 30 species of mammal were captured on film. I have seen these photos including elelphant, gaur, banteng (rare here), tiger, leopard, tapir and more. 

Frankly, the only downside to this TV program was; they play acted the loss of one camera chopping a big bamboo tree down several months after the real thefts had actually happened. This idea came from the local director of the WCS office but gave the Department of National Parks a headache, and WCS lost some face over this. Alan and I discussed it while he was in Bangkok later. I also know these facts because I was on the ground in Kaeng Krachan at the time. I lost three cameras myself in the upper-Phechaburi to poachers and pulled-out due to poor patrolling and lot's of poacher activity.

But I must say that Alan is a real professional and a friend of mine, and we share the same opinions concerning the present conditions and what needs to be done. However frustrating it sometimes seems, we both believe it is worth the fight.

----------


## robuzo

> But I must say that Alan is a real professional and a friend of mine, and we share the same opinions concerning the present conditions and what needs to be done. However frustrating it sometimes seems, we both believe it is worth the fight.


His story about the face-to-face with a jaguar is classic.  No time to track it down on the Internets, probably reproduced somewhere.

----------


## moonly

great post !!!
animals are also part of the world.if they live we will live and if they die that will be the beginning of the ending of the world.
hunting of the animals should be banned.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

Just checked and all three books by Alan Rabinowitz are available on Amazon. They do make good ready for those into nature and real-life adventures. His third book is about work in the far reaches of northern Burma entitled 'Beyond the last village'.

----------


## Saola71

Today there is an article in Bangkok post about the arrest of some tiger poachers.  Unfortunately it doesn't take very many poachers and traders to wipe out tigers from the few protected areas where they still exist.
This is how most tigers in Indochina have ended up:
Bangkok Post : Suspects arrested for killing three tigers

----------


## pescator

Despicable!
It is not only a crime against the animal kingdom, but also against mankind.
What kind of a world do we want to leave to our children?
A world only inhabited by rodents and cockroaches?

If it is not possible to protect one of the most magnificent creatures on this earth, one of the symbols of Asia, then there is indeed little hope of maintaining the biodiversity in general.

----------


## Tippaporn

Most excellent, however, saddening thread, Bruce.    It's difficult to think of a proper comment to make concerning the potential loss of another cherished species from our world.

Mankind seems to be at major crossroads on many seemingly divergent fronts.  Alas, the changes in ideas required of our race to create beneficial life for all . . . human, animal, mother earth and otherwise . . . may be too radical of a departure from our currently accepted, well-worn yet poorly served, beliefs.

I best stop now before I speak too much of my mind.  But your efforts are greatly applauded from my end.  Cheers, Bruce.

----------


## sabang

Far from being an endangered species, Lawrence Bruce Kekule has made the Thailand Tatler 'expat 300 list'.  :Smile: 

LAWRENCE KEKULE | Thailand Tatler Magazine - The Spirit of High Society

----------


## Latindancer

Who's this cretin asicsumc ????

----------


## Mid

*Tiger Temple*


_Thailand is one of just 13 countries hosting fragile tiger populations and is a hub of international smuggling._ 
Picture: AFP 

telegraph.co.uk

----------


## S Landreth

Forest guards told to shoot poachers on sight after rash of tiger killings

India hits back against hunters who sell body parts to Asia for use in traditional medicines

Authorities in India have told forest guards to shoot tiger poachers "on sight" in the latest effort to save the country's most famous animal.

Confronted by the killing of at least eight tigers in the state so far this year, officials in the western state of Maharashtra, whose capital is Mumbai, have told forest guards they will have the same legal protection as police officers who have to use their guns on duty.

According to a report in The Indian Express newspaper, the state's Forest Minister, Patangrao Kadam, told officials this week that he wanted to do whatever was required to protect the guards. "Human rights groups come in the way if there is any such action, but there is a need to save the tigers," he said. "If the staff spot poachers committing an offence, they have been given orders to shoot on sight. They should sound a warning asking them to surrender, but if the poachers fail to do so, they should be shot."

The orders giving forest guards legal protection should they need to use weapons were apparently first issued in 2006, but reports suggest that a number of guards felt uneasy about using their guns. Most of the guards are poorly trained and badly paid and there had been cases where guards had been charged for firing a weapon.

Officials in Maharashtra were forced to act after a spate of recent tiger killings by poachers. According to the Wildlife Protection Society of India (WPSI), 14 of the animals have been killed there by poachers this year, already one more than the total for 2011. Eight of those animals were killed in Maharashtra, the most recent kill taking place last week when the body of an animal was found chopped into pieces, with its head and paws missing, in the Tadoba Tiger Reserve.

Belinda Wright, head of the WPSI, said yesterday that officials had little option but to act. "They have had to do something because they have lost a series of tigers in this area and the poachers are acting with impunity," she said. Five tigers had been killed in the Tadoba park this year, she added.

For decades, India has fought a seemingly hopeless battle to preserve its tigers, which are pursued and preyed upon by poachers who supply bones, skin, genitals and teeth to traditional medicine markets in east Asia. Most poachers are professional and belong to one of two tribal communities that move around India's national parks.

In 1900 the country's tiger population stood at an estimated 100,000; the most recent census put the number at around 1,700. That figure, published last year, represented a 20 per cent increase on the previous census. However, it included several areas of India, including the Sunderbans of West Bengal, which is home to a large population of tigers, that had not been counted before.

Ms Wright said the Tadoba Tiger Reserve, which is located in the far east of Maharashtra, was home to around 40 tigers. The dismembered carcass of last week's victim was found by a forest guard. The head and paws had been removed and there were drag marks around the area. Burns on the hind limb of the body indicated it had been electrocuted, campaigners said.

A reward of 100,000 rupees, or £1,160, has been announced for information leading to the arrest of the poachers.

----------

